# Toro timemaster with Honda engine- should I trade?



## droorda33 (Apr 2, 2020)

I have a Honda HRX (a la 190cc version) with electric start. Got a guy who has a timemaster (see pics below) and can't use it because his new yard is too small. He's willing to trade straight up, but I'm worried about the engine that's on it. Too small? Will it be okay? Opinions please!!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

If I needed a bigger mower I'd be strongly considering that. How about you ask if you can borrow his Timemaster for a few days to try out?


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

Does that engine say 5.5hp? I can't make it out. If so, That would be a hard pass from me.
That motor will not last long.

The 8.75 on the older TM was very underpowered in my opinion and my grass is far from being long. I hated using the mower.

The 10hp engine on the current model is a significant improvement.


----------



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

Personally I would walk away from that Frankenstein Timemaster.. a lot of things with that mower don't look quite right.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Didn't notice the smaller engine! Def pass.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

The Honda motor may be underpowered but will outlast any Briggs engine.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Looks like the wheels have been re-treaded with sections of mountain bike tires. Might be a useful trick the next time my Lawn Boy wheels need attention.


----------

